# Flushing Before Harvest



## SmokeUmPipe (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey everyone just wanted to know what the minimum amount of flushing your plant before harvest is?? For instance, I have this WW plant that I have flushed one time with the AN final phase about 4 days ago and the buds are about 70% red hairs now so I was wondering how many more times i need to do it before I harvest this lady?? bc she needs to come down soon...dont wanna over ripen


----------



## Mase (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah, can someone answer this question. do you need to flush your plants? i would like to know to.


----------



## SmokeUmPipe (Aug 29, 2007)

well i know i do need to flush them esp. with the chem. ferts ive been using i just dont know if one is enough or should i do one more for safe measure??


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah if you have 70 percent red hairs start watering with plain water


----------



## sidsnot (Sep 13, 2008)

i'm just about to start growing for the first time so there is still abit i have to learn.... from all the research i've done 40hours aweek 4 2 weeks i've read you have to flush from between 3 to 7 days everyday.  just look it up on the web


----------



## bigd08 (Sep 13, 2008)

i usually start flushing mine a week before cutting it down otherwise the smoke will be earthy full of chem errrrrr


----------



## Antman (Sep 13, 2008)

I know a lot of people say that it's important to flush before harvesting, but through my experiences I found it isn't necessary. Now this is simply what I have found from trying it both ways. I have only been growing for 5 or six years now, but the one time I did flush my plant before harvesting, it seemed like the plant suffered more than anything. The leaves all started turning light green and dying. Almost like the plant was eating itself to feed itself. The way I see it, the MOST IMPORTANT TIME to feed your plant is the last week or so when it is finishing up and it's looking for those extra nutrients. What I've learned is that if you dry it right, and CURE the buds for a good month, that's what makes the weed smooth and enjoyable. Just my opinion. What you can try though is this. If you are gonna flush a week before harvesting, cut one of the more mature buds off before you do it. Dry it slowly and cure it, and then compare it to the rest that you flushed. I'm pretty certain you won't see much of a difference if any at all. Once again, just my opinion.


----------



## nickfury510 (Sep 13, 2008)

i start flushng a week before i cut...i use mollases and water to water everynight for about four nights....on the 5th night i give straight water until the leach comes out clean and clear.....then let it sit for 2 more days and harvest the next morning........


----------



## drgreenGMX (Sep 14, 2008)

Antman said:


> I know a lot of people say that it's important to flush before harvesting, but through my experiences I found it isn't necessary. Now this is simply what I have found from trying it both ways. I have only been growing for 5 or six years now, but the one time I did flush my plant before harvesting, it seemed like the plant suffered more than anything. The leaves all started turning light green and dying. Almost like the plant was eating itself to feed itself. The way I see it, the MOST IMPORTANT TIME to feed your plant is the last week or so when it is finishing up and it's looking for those extra nutrients. What I've learned is that if you dry it right, and CURE the buds for a good month, that's what makes the weed smooth and enjoyable. Just my opinion. What you can try though is this. If you are gonna flush a week before harvesting, cut one of the more mature buds off before you do it. Dry it slowly and cure it, and then compare it to the rest that you flushed. I'm pretty certain you won't see much of a difference if any at all. Once again, just my opinion.


I agree although only on my first harvest...

albfuct never flushes either and sais he cant tell the difference...

mine smokes fine and niceno black ash or chemy taste and only been curing for a week


----------



## nathenking (Sep 14, 2008)

in my experience: flushing makes for better tasting buds. My last grow was ended with a 16 day flush


----------



## data (Sep 14, 2008)

nathenking said:


> in my experience: flushing makes for better tasting buds. My last grow was ended with a 16 day flush


16 days.. notice any better results?


----------



## jdubz206 (Sep 21, 2008)

unless you're using 100% organics, you need to flush. if you want your ash to turn white and be super smooth, you have to flush. i've read threads where people don't flush in 100% organics but I've run 100% organics and even then I still flushed. the last few weeks before the plant is ready for harvest, it slows down on its nutrient uptake. start flushing 2 weeks ahead of time and you'll be golden. i wait for my trichomes to turn 50% cloudy and 50% clear if its the first time I'm running a strain as a guide for when the plant is 2 weeks away from harvest. i harvest when there's about 25% amber. i've not flushed and the result was bud that smoldered, not smoked. it was very harsh too. yes you can let it cure a month to make it a bit smoother but why not flush it right and have it cured to the same point in 2 weeks? if you let the flushed bud sit for a month, it just gets better and better. things differ for everyone, but most people I know flush. when you flush, the plant releases its stored up nutes to dine on. if you're in soil, you want to flush with 3x the amount of water to the size pot. so if you're growing in a 3 gallon, flush with 9 gallons off the bat. i recommend the next day before your lights come on doing an additional amount of water to flush out more nutes. the plants release some of their nutes at night as well. you want the water to be clear basically when it runs off. i've flushed some bud for 3 - 5 weeks and some strains like it and other don't. i started flushing a space queen @ 4 weeks and ended up with the smoothest bud i've ever smoked. other strains don't like it, they require more nutes. you have to dial your strain in and over time you'll know exactly what it takes. hope this helps.


----------



## steelpulse (Sep 21, 2008)

Is it ok to give molasses up until harvest?


----------



## LiquidJethro (Sep 21, 2008)

I never post anymore, but I had to chime in and say I have seen zero difference from flushing, either in taste, potency, curing, ash color or any other manner.

The last couple grows I split it 50/50 and flushed some but not the others. I thinks its stoner mythology. The plants had very little noticeable difference, and the ones they kept getting nutes are much easier to re-veg.

It is just another step for people who like to over think the whole process. They don't get flushed when its natural outdoor grow, and I dont think it makes any difference at all.

As is the case on so many of these boards everyone tends to make things way more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## FatTony420 (Sep 22, 2008)

LiquidJethro said:


> As is the case on so many of these boards everyone tends to make things way more complicated than it needs to be.


A-Fuckin Men


----------



## Dutch Ma5tar (Sep 23, 2008)

As soon as I started noticing the least bit of amber i began flushing. and today... I chop! :]


----------



## Tanis83 (Oct 9, 2008)

LiquidJethro said:


> I never post anymore, but I had to chime in and say I have seen zero difference from flushing, either in taste, potency, curing, ash color or any other manner.
> 
> The last couple grows I split it 50/50 and flushed some but not the others. I thinks its stoner mythology. The plants had very little noticeable difference, and the ones they kept getting nutes are much easier to re-veg.
> 
> ...


 
In nature they don't have chemical ferts to keep the plant nice and healthy..... if your only doing organics... like someone already posted on this thread... then flushing isn't required..... but again someone else posted they don't notice any difference..... some people flush 16 times... I'm doing it once....


----------



## smokeh (Oct 9, 2008)

also interested in this. i will be flushing twice in 1 week. hopefully it will be ok.


----------



## Antman (Oct 9, 2008)

LiquidJethro said:


> I never post anymore, but I had to chime in and say I have seen zero difference from flushing, either in taste, potency, curing, ash color or any other manner.
> 
> The last couple grows I split it 50/50 and flushed some but not the others. I thinks its stoner mythology. The plants had very little noticeable difference, and the ones they kept getting nutes are much easier to re-veg.
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it any better myself. "Stoner Mythology". Don't take anyones word for it. Cut a big branch off before flushing, dry and cure it. Flush the rest of the plant, then dry it and cure IT. Please come back and tell what difference it made for you. Good luck!


----------



## cooker06 (Oct 9, 2008)

so when you are amber you flush right... well is the everytime it needs watered or onle once 21 weeks before??? thanks


----------



## Bangers999 (Oct 9, 2008)

In hydro i do last 3/4 weeks depending on how they look, in soil i do last 2 weeks just water, you can get stuff called fast finish, but the stuff i really like and have used for years is stuff called 13/14 am sure its by canna its a final boost--a little last push for her you are only meant to use it once 3/4 weeks before harvest, its very good stuff ok a little expensive for 1 ltr but it does work, if you can find it online buy it, i get mine from growell and it goes along way 10ml per 10 ltr.
also just before harvest i like and prefer the soil to be almost totaly dry. but 13/14 have a look for it.


----------



## n00604173 (Nov 10, 2008)

anyone know anything about flushing reservoirs such as an aerogarden? i figured just empty the tank and refill with distilled water and let the plants drink that until theyre ready to trim. i will be using gen. hydro's floragrow and florabloom. anyone know about the strength of these in regards to flushing time? thanks?


----------



## killerbee (Nov 16, 2008)

I sampled my baby 2 days ago, I didn't taste anything unbearable....but I am doing a 2 week water flush every 2.5 days, until I harvest. I will let everybody know how they taste after curing for a week or 2.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Nov 21, 2008)

I've noticed a difference with my first grow...

The first plant I flushed once 2 weeks prior to harvest - smells like nice bud...

2nd plant I flushed a couple days before I pulled it (2-3 x the usual watering amount) and it smells and tastes completely different - I reckon the smell is chlorophyl, but they were both dried and cured for the same amount of time...definately smells more like chemicals anyway...so I learnt on my first grow to flush once 2 weeks before harvest, thats what I'm doing this time round as well...although hopefully with bigger buds!


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 24, 2010)

flushing is very important. if you dont think so your either just a pot fiend or a lazy basterd


----------



## Antman (Apr 25, 2010)

You do know this thread's like three(3) years old, right? Anyway, I'll chime back in. I NEVER flush. !IN MY OPINION!...it's a myth and a waste of time. For all the people out there that think it's necessary, I'll ask you this. If any of you have a garden, do you flush your tomato plants before you pick them? Pretty sure you just pull them off as they ripen, wash em' and eat em'. Now don't start getting all stupid and say, "We're talking about marijuana, not tomatoes". It's the same principle. You don't taste chemicals in your veggies, and you don't in your buds. Plants uptake nutrients and change them into sugars and whatever else they need to grow. Those chemicals are not delivered to the flowers in the form in which they were when they were mixed in your watering can. Like I have posted before, almost all Marijuana plants do most of there "Fattening Up" in the last two weeks. And it just makes sense to me that the plant is gonna need nutrients to do that, just like it needs nutients to grow lots of nice fan leaves during veg. When your old lady starts putting a few pounds on, it's not because she's dieting is it? No, it's because she's eatin' Bon-Bons. So feed em', dry em' CORRECTLY, and CURE, CURE, CURE!!!! If you cure them correctly and long enough, you will always have great tasting, smooth smoking, awesome smelling weed. Like I said, I never flush and ALL of my friends say my shit is the nicest they have ever had. Never had anyone say, "Man, this is harsh, or this tastes funny." Don't take my word for it people. Do some experimenting yourselves. That's the ONLY way you're gonna learn. A week before harvest, cut a nice branch off BEFORE flushing. Dry it and cure it, then test it up against the rest of the plant that you flushed. Simple! I'll bet ya dimes to dollars you don't see ANY difference. Do the test and come back with your results. I'll be waiting.


----------



## donkeyote (Apr 25, 2010)

ya, there are a lot of unproven paradigms present in the online growing community. Flushing is one of them....


----------



## Boneman (Apr 25, 2010)

*If you grow your plants properly and not over fert (the mistake 90% make) then there really is no reason to flush. My nute mixture starts becoming weaker as I get closer to finish time and the last week or so its just plain water. All stored nutes get used up as the mixture dwindles. Now for all you that over fert, I would suggest a few big douses of water to help get rid of all the excessive chemicals about a week before chop.*


----------



## <Grasshopper> (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok...I know this is an old thread.....so I am gonna do it some good and test a few plants. I have 10 to harvest over the next couple weeks all different strains. I am gonna take some bud from a few plants before flushing and cure them up for 2 months in jars then me and a few 30 year plus smokers will sit and compare one weekend...(sounds like fun huh). I just wanna know...its my first grow so inquireing minds need to know.

Grasshopper


----------



## standuprules (Jan 18, 2011)

My first grow I had a branch break off the day I changed my rez to flush. Naturally, I dried that single bud and cured it. It cured over a month like the other buds, only difference was coming down 5 days early and drying/curing a few days sooner.

The bud that came down early tasted salty, sent sparks up when burning it, and had a fairly unpleasant after taste. All of the flushed buds were 100% more pleasant to smoke and had a way better taste.

I say those who grow with chem ferts and dont flush either have shitty palates, or think the salty taste is what make buds taste "good".


----------



## reh420 (Jan 18, 2011)

Why risk your health, or anyone else's for that matter?


----------



## IWANNAGROW2! (Jun 9, 2011)

Exactly, when should u harvevst your plant, I've heard that u should harvest when the trichromes have turned half amber half cloudy. Does this mean that u should start flushing your plants now or does it mean that it is too late. i mean, I get so confused when i watch videos and they say that u should harvest now but, then it says that u should flush your plants with just water for two weeks do how will u knw exactly when to start flushing and when to actually cut the plant down and start trimming?


----------



## lugaid (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, I am on my second harvest and I found flushing the plants to be very important as the plant has time to absorb the nutrients and produce last buds (those are head high buds cause the trichomes wont have the time to mature so it adds some head buzz to a body high harvest) and also because if you´re testing your weed to see what kind of effect do u want (transparent trichomes are good for head high and red trichomes for body high) you don´t want any nuts on it cause it will give u the worst head pain u´ll ever experience instead of a good idea of what your final harvest will taste and the effects it will produce.
If you´re patient and let your buds dry and cure properly this should´t be an issue but if you re quick drying some, toping for testing or just want to smoke some of your growth and cant wait to proper dry and cure all of it flush is the way to go. 
Flushing a couple of times one week before harvest should be enough or even stop the nuts and feed the plants with just normal water two weeks before harvesting without flushing is also a good way to go, just keep in mind flushing to much is no good for the plants and not flushing at all mixed with quick drying or improper curing will knock your head off (in a bad way XD).
Timing is also important, if you want a head high ( higher concentration of transparent trichomes/hairs) you should stop nutrients as soon as u notice red trichomes on your plant and harvest a couple of weeks later when around 20% of the trichomes of older buds are red.
Or if you want a more narcotic body high effect you should wait for around 50% of the trichomes have turned red to stop the nuts that way when u harvest a couple of weeks later you ll have around 70% of red trichomes and a pretty good head high from your buds.
In the end its all a matter of personal taste so test the buds to see which effect pleases u the most and at which point you prefer the taste, just remember, dont go stressing to much your plant by over watering and flushing in excess as u wont go crazy with ferts in the last days before the harvest.
Cheers and have a wonderful smoke!!!


----------



## FatAssBuds (Jun 30, 2011)

Got a quick question about flushing.

What if i cant flush, my plants are to big to getout of grow room let alone bring to the bath tube to flush. I quit using all nutes at the start of week 5 and am now going into the end of week six. I plain to continue to use only plain water till week 8 at harvest time. Do you think my smoke will be harsh and nasty tasteing.


----------



## CanadianDank (Jul 1, 2011)

nickfury510 said:


> i start flushng a week before i cut...i use mollases and water to water everynight for about four nights....on the 5th night i give straight water until the leach comes out clean and clear.....then let it sit for 2 more days and harvest the next morning........


what ratio of water to molasses do you use?


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 1, 2011)

No need to flush chemical or organic. You flush a toliet, not a plant. Why starve them in the last few weeks when they put on the most bulk and resin?


----------



## Antman (Jul 1, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> No need to flush chemical or organic. You flush a toliet, not a plant. Why starve them in the last few weeks when they put on the most bulk and resin?


 This is correct!! If you don't flush your plants you're not gonna be able to tell the difference anyway. It's a sham! Said it once and I'll say it again. Drying and CURING are the keys to great smoke! I've NEVER flushed, and my weed is smooth and tasty...ALWAYS!!


----------



## Big Cheesy (Sep 21, 2011)

I gotta ask, what nutrients do you use? and when do you stop giving them to your plants. This is old but i hope u see it


----------



## thinker123 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've tried flushing and not flushing. Couldn't see a lick of difference. Using Genhydro nutrients in an ebb and flow system.

The organic versus inorganic distinction is totally unconvincing. We know what's in our water - that's what we like about hydroponic growing. There are simply not that many things in there that aren't natural or normal for the plant. What compound does anyone imagine is in there that an "organic" fed plant doesn't need too? I've tasted the water (before I started using Floralicious Plus). The flavor is mild.

I have multiple reservoirs and have run head-to-head tests. I had a friend do a blind taste test. He could see no difference.

I've cured weed badly and gotten mold. Had to fast dry in an attempt to salvage. That particular batch was flushed for a week. Another grower tried it and asserted the off taste was the result of not flushing. It gets a little old listening to people spouting nonsense as though it were sage wisdom.

That said, I'm not totally convinced one way or the other. Some people posted that it depends how you cure. That could be true. In tobacco curing, the taste can be affected by organisms that feed on plant starches. For us it may be that plant energy reserves can be used after harvest by either beneficial organisms or mold. It may be that pushing those reserves down by starving the plant makes for a more mold resistant product. I'm just guessing here, but at least that would explain some of the differences in experience.


----------



## missnu (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't flush...although I grow in soil with all organic fertilizers, and it seems to me that there would be no need for it.........


----------



## withoutAchance (Feb 14, 2012)

If ur plants can take a 10-16 day flush their ways over fed maybe not burned.but all those days with no food and no harm yeah they needed a flush would have tasted like shit for sure. If u grow with low or minimum ppm ferts/food a flush is not needed cuz the plants use the food as they r getting it no matter.the medium. Slow dry and cure time is where most go.wrong.

In hydro my flush is 300-400 ppm
In soil 2 tablespoons molaasas per gallon 
All to chop.


----------



## withoutAchance (Feb 14, 2012)

Tanis83 said:


> In nature they don't have chemical ferts to keep the plant nice and healthy..... if your only doing organics... like someone already posted on this thread... then flushing isn't required..... but again someone else posted they don't notice any difference..... some people flush 16 times... I'm doing it once....


Organic nutes have salts and the idea behind flushing is to exspell all the left over nutes and salts. Nutes r nutes synthesized or organic an obundance of nitrate or phosphorus is still the same thing.


----------



## thevileye (Jan 9, 2014)

Bump I don't see the need to flush when the soil has all type of chemical's leached in from auto emissions, pollution, landfills, and a million other things like your boy pissing in the yard , if it doesn't make it straight to it it will un a bio cycle like it will evaporation and will be included in the precipatation next rain


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 9, 2014)

Antman seems to have things very mixed up lol.. Yes there is most definatly a difference between well flushed and non flushed buds. The taste, smell and the spark factor are all very obvious. Im not sure if the op is growing in soil or what. I grow hydro and aero and I use floral kleen in my grows. I use fresh ph water at ph 5.0 and change it every 3 days with a flush being between 7-10 days...In soil its a bit more your gonna heavy water for last 10 -14 days . T0 antman..yes the plant should yellow and change green this is what you want during flower end. If your plant is real green at harvest your doing things wrong lol. You cut the nitrogen way back during flower which is what keeps the plant green and growing leaves which you do not want in flower. You up the potassium and phosphorus which helps roots mass which allows carb uptake which increase bud site yield. The leaves should be yellowing off by harvest. The flush does just what you said you didnt want it to do but you really do. The plant uses the last of its stored nutrients in the leaves and yes eats its own food supply which is replaced with just water leeching out any ferts. this will make it tatse and smell so much better and when cured right you dont get any pop or sparkling when smoked which is fertilizer being burned.


----------

